# Couldn't pass it up



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

I stopped at a pawn shop today that has a large gun section. They had a very nice SR9E on the shelf. It came with the box and 2 17rd mags. It was priced at $270. I know they're discontinued but they are great guns and at that price I couldn't walk away.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

I too bought one last winter for the same price. It was the best buy I made last winter. The SR9e or 9E is a solid firearm and for me a great range gun. I have had NO issues with it and the accuracy is very good. I love it for the range and it makes a great home defense tool. I like it so much I am getting a SR9 compact and the mags are compatible with the PC9. I now have five mags and the 9E is a good full size 9mm at any price. One of the members here helped me decide on the 9E and it was the best advise I could get. Enjoy the SR9e and congratulations.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Love this SR9e.


----------

